# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Austino's Workbook

## Austino

Hello Everyone! 

My name is Austin and I am 16 years old. I am currently enjoying summer vacation and will be going into my junior year of high school. I want to use this break from my studies to delve deeper into lucid dreaming and get my stuff together before school starts again. I enjoy tennis, anime, and lucid dreaming. I first discovered lucid dreaming after watching Inception (cliched right?). However, this phenomenon I read about called lucid dreaming, was something that I have done all my life without me knowing it. I was never able to control the dream or anything like that, but I would become lucid. About a year ago, I began writing in a dream journal and finding the right induction technique for me, and within a week or so, I began to lucid dream. Now after a year of devoted lucid dreaming, I can lucid dream within 1-5 times a week. I think I lucid dream, because I want to learn more about myself, and my subconscious's agenda. I think it will make me a more powerful person as I continue on the journey. Right now, I struggle with stabilization and anchoring myself to the dream world. I want to make my lucid dreams last longer, and be more vivid. I have no problems with summoning people or controlling the dream, it's just that I can't hold off the blackness that engulfs my dream within a few minutes. I've tried spinning and touching my hands, which holds it off for a little while, but I find myself having to do these things every 20 seconds to hold off the blackness. I'm really hoping this class will give me more knowledge and skills to become a better lucid dreamer. 

Thank you.

----------


## Sensei

Good luck Austino! Go ahead and try week 1 and post your progress on here. If you have any questions about how to accomplish it, consult the guide! OR ask in here.  :tongue2:  I love questions. 

There are a lot of ways to anchor yourself in the dreamworld. The most basic one is the guide that Dutchy wrote up. It will lead to better control, stability, visualization, and understanding. If it doesn't work or (like me) you forget goals often, then I would recommend having a few different ways to stabilize in case you forget one of the techs. This works for me at least. haha.

----------

